
Facebook’s war on free will - Quanttek
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/19/facebooks-war-on-free-will?CMP=fb_gu
======
powerslacker
This article started strong and then about half way through turns into
incoherent raving. The author clearly has only the foggiest grasp of basic
programming concepts. This thimble of knowledge seems to have been gathered
with the sole intent of painting Zuckerberg and other tech giants as a cabal
of warlocks plotting the demise of humanity.

If Mr. Foer, or anyone from The Guardian happens by this comment, Bravo! I
admire your commitment to your narrative, even when all facts point in a
completely different direction.

It takes a certain amount of audacity to call the link between Computer
Science and Mathematics 'sleight of hand'. To imply that this link was a
parlor trick to lend credibility to an industry that helped the Allies win
WWII requires an Olympian level of mental gymnastics.

~~~
mtarnovan
Agreed. Hard to believe someone that does not understand algorithms at all can
write with so much confidence on the topic. But let's not forget this is the
Guardian echo chamber, I'm sure this piece will be well received by their
audience.

While there is indeed a need to examine the motives and doctrine of the new
"engineering ruling class", this article's argumentation is thoroughly
lacking.

